# TPF group for facebook users!



## Foffen (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi.

I just created a group at facebook for TPF users. It's a closed group, so you will have to get your request accepted before you are in.

The group is called www.THEPHOTOFORUM.com. 

I hope this is interesting for some of you.

See you.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool idea, Frode, but the link given takes us right to the front page of this very site ... I'll try to find the group via my Facebook site now.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18620733456

Would this be the link?
And does it have to be YOU to invite us into the group or how would we join?


----------



## Foffen (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, that would be the correct link. I was ment to say the name of the group, and I didn't notice it became a link.  Thank you!

Yes, you can just press "Join group.", and the admins (just me atm) of the group will have to validate you as a member.. And that, my friend, will be no problem. 

Fo


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 13, 2007)

I remember someone posting about another group...check out this link. Sounds like they have two going already. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91592&highlight=Facebook


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2007)

I want a group for forum users who refuse participating in facebook


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2007)

There has actually been a tpf facebook group for over a year.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, can't they be thrown together, somehow? Now that we know there are THREE meanwhile?


----------



## Foffen (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, I can join one of the other ones, and shut down mine.. First of all.

Didn't know about the other groups. My quick search around before I added mine was probably a bit too quick.

Fo


----------

